# Instant Coffee



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

now im struggling here.....i get up at around 2-3am most mornings, and genrally make a pot of coffee so that i can have a mug and take one in the car with me...now.....it can sometimes be a struggle not to dribble, let alone make a pot of coffee....i just about manage to get in the shower without knocking myself out, so messing around making coffee is just about to much 

can anyone recommend a decent strong instant?

btw, i usually drink cuban coffee


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Why don't you get one of those drip/filer coffee machines with a timer?

or do you need to hire a live-in barista ?

forget instant its full of chemicals and impurities.... ground coffee is just, well, ground coffee...


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

M&S, they have the small half size jars half price at the moment, I bought as much as I could carry the other day.

Oh and it's good coffee


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I use the Tassimo pod system thingy, not quite as good as a proper cup, but miles better than any instant....

I used to drink Kenco Blue before I got it.....

Now I would rather drink tea than instant :bag:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Can't beat a nice cup of mellow birds IMO :gossip:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

jasonm said:


> I use the Tassimo pod system thingy, not quite as good as a proper cup, but miles better than any instant....
> 
> I used to drink Kenco Blue before I got it.....
> 
> Now I would rather drink tea than instant :bag:


Don't these machines just take cartridges of instant coffee ?????........... from Kenco :lol: :lol:

I have a filter machine with a timer that can be set up the night before but Big M has never mastered how to set it up yet so I just settle for whatever she makes.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

BondandBigM said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > I use the Tassimo pod system thingy, not quite as good as a proper cup, but miles better than any instant....
> ...


Errr no  Mine doesn't anyway...... :bb:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

jasonm said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > jasonm said:
> ...


Are you sure :lol:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Instant? Nasty stuff







....But I have to admit that I keep a very small jar ( Nescafe Encore) in the freezer in case of emergency. I also use it for my famous home made Irish Cream recipe. But then again, I could skip it and no one would know... Just add more booze.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

BlueKnight said:


> I also use it for my famous home made Irish Cream recipe. But then again, I could skip it and no one would know... Just add more booze.


I need a sample


----------



## HappyLad (Oct 28, 2009)

I got a jar of Kenco "Pure Costa Rican" from Asda at the weekend. Its on special, 100g for Â£2.

Only had 1 cup out of it, but seems quite nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> BlueKnight said:
> 
> 
> > I also use it for my famous home made Irish Cream recipe. But then again, I could skip it and no one would know... Just add more booze.
> ...


Intravenous or straight-up? I could ship the IV sample as an urgent medical whatchamacallit.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I only drink one cup of coffee a day now Iâ€™m not working, and to be honest I had to go and check the cupboard to find out what brand Iâ€™m given. 

Itâ€™s Douwe Egberts â€œPure Goldâ€.

Having said that, I get through about 6- 8 Litres of Pepsi Max a week. :blush2:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

BlueKnight said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > BlueKnight said:
> ...


The medical angle sounds good to me :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

PhilM said:


> Can't beat a nice cup of mellow birds IMO :gossip:


jeez phil, as a mod here you are damn near a godlike to me , dont spoil it now.









shaun, either grow a pair (







) or make it the day before and nuke it! you may like orange watches but i wouldn't inflict instant on anyone !

mountain dew and coffee got me fired a few years back, these days i drink tea. proper navi tea - but it still take me two mugs to get started in the morning.


----------



## marmisto (Jan 1, 2009)

There's no such thing as good instant - haven't touched the muck in 25 years.

Every night I fill up my espresso pot and come down in the morning turn the stove on and by the time I've peed had a glass of water and got the milk out of the fridge it's ready to go - Use Illy coffee you get what you pay for - the best coffee going.

Try and get an Atomic coffee maker, mine makes my second cup of the day and this is the best cup of coffee you'll ever get - but you need to do it right.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

marmisto said:


> There's no such thing as good instant - haven't touched the muck in 25 years.


Agree, never found anything that does not taste disgusting. Move to tea, or do it properly. 

Have you tried those little instant "hot" thingies your employers sells? Yuuuuuuukkkkkk!


----------



## magnet (Mar 20, 2008)

My fave is normal Nescafe but my missus bought this home last time, its alright i suppose


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

That's the stuff I meant, yyuuuuuuukkkk!



magnet said:


> My fave is normal Nescafe but my missus bought this home last time, its alright i suppose


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > BondandBigM said:
> ...


They're the same as my Dolce Gusto. I cut one open and it looked like ground coffee to me?


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

Me an the missus drink this stuff..










But if pushed tend to look for the fancy Brazilian instants.

But what I really want to talk about is one of these. Wonderful device...


















Howie


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2010)

howie77 said:


> But what I really want to talk about is one of these. Wonderful device...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey

A cannabis vapouriser !.

Wicked !! :naughty:


----------



## MattG (Jul 24, 2010)

Why not just get a cafetiere? It's not quite instant, but 4 minutes is plenty fast enough if you ask me. Plus they make great coffee and you don't need to bother with all that instant rubbish.


----------

